

Ask HN: Advice for someone moving to the Bay Area from the Midwest? - rogerclark

I currently live and work in Ohio; I am originally from rural Kentucky. I've spent most of my life in smallish towns, and have no long-term experience with big cities (or the west coast at all). I just got a job in Silicon Valley, and within just 3 weeks, I'm moving to the Bay Area.<p>For now, everything is being taken care of by my employer; I will have temporary housing and the moving expenses will be covered.<p>Apart from this, I have very little idea what to expect. I realize there are tons of threads like this, but a few are a little old -- and a lot of the "askers" are looking for jobs (instead of having one lined up).<p>I don't want to move and attempt to recreate my current life in a new location... I want to completely embrace the city life.<p>What should I keep in mind when dealing with the locals, especially in contrast with people where I live now? I am expecting tons of culture shock. What are the best ways to meet people? What are some common mistakes new Silicon Valley arrivals/hires make? Who/what should I avoid? Where should I live? How will I survive without a Wal-Mart or a Meijer to buy food and everything else I need for my home?<p>Any advice would be appreciated. Anyone who's familiar with (or been in) this specific situation -- please chime in!
======
malyk
There are plenty of grocery stores here that are similar to what you are used
to...safe way, whole foods, trader joes, etc.

Therer is a target in daly city that's easy to get to if you have a car here
(or use zip car/citycarshare). There's also a cowpoke of ikeas around for
cheap furniture if you need it.

Where is your job! What do you do for fun? Can you deal with the grittiness of
soma or do you need some place fancy to live? Will you have a car?

Best way to meet people is going to be the same anywhere. Get involved. Go
out, find things to do. There's things for everyone here. Don't forget you'll
be working with a team. Use them for help meeting people.

